# automatic ecu to manual recoding



## mrdublu (Mar 23, 2012)

*01m to 02j transmission swap - 1.8t petrol wiring and vcds recoding*

Hello I have a 2001 Golf Gti 1.8t AWW engine and 02J EHA transmission swap with 228mm flywheel conversion. I was hoping to use VCDS and recode the current ecu to manual and clear the missing tcu. 

I have the manual ecu from the donor vehicle, but would like to use the current ecu that is in the vehicle now so I would not have to redo the immobilizer when or if I have to put in the manual ecu.

Is there a way I can recode my current automatic ecu to manual configuration with VCDS so I will not have to redo the immobilizer and no CEL's

I read on some other post

VCDS settings.
Use vag-com and turn the key on. Go to 01-Engine and change the soft coding from 
0001 to 0002. Keyswitch to the off position immediately after. Clear all the fault 
codes, after running the engine, no faults should return 


go to CAN-bus gateway>coding and change the 7 to a 6 to 
remove the automatic transmission feature. 
Look at the last digit in the coding. Add the values for the options together to get the 
correct coding.
0 - No available equipment
+1 - Automatic Transmission
+2 - ABS Brakes
+4 - Airbags
So, if you want to support Automatic Transmission, ABS Brakes, and Airbags, (add 
1+2+4 = 7) = 00007. Note: 2002+ models do not need to be coded separately for 
automatic transmission, so a 2002 with Automatic Transmission, ABS Brakes, and 
Airbags, (add 2+4 = 6) = 00006. In my Golf, the coding was 7 so I changed it to 6 
which subtracted the automatic.
Not necessary on MY 2002 and later. However, It has been discovered that some 
2002 and later cars are having TCU communications error codes even though the 
wiring and coding was done correctly. If the 19-CAN Gateway is checked with these 
cars, the value is 6 as it should be. What is interesting (thanks to “the*rogue” for 
this one) is that if the value is changed to a 6, which it already is, and saved, it forces 
the ECU to rescan the devices and ﬁnding no TCU, it is now happy and the codes do 
not reappear.Make sure you cycle the key after each change and then check for fault codes.

Trouble shooting a rough running engine after recode.
Now start the engine. It might run rough but in vag-com, go to engine>login 
(12233)>adaptation>block 1 and see what the IQ is. You will probably see 
something like 0.5 +-. You will want to do the hammer mod (see tdiclub.com how to 
section) to bring this number to something like 4-5 as it was before the recoding.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Please post an auto-scan as per rule #6

Thank you.


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

mrdublu said:


> Hello I have a 2001 Golf Gti 1.8t AWW engine and 02J EHA transmission swap with 228mm flywheel conversion. I was hoping to use VCDS and recode the current ecu to manual and clear the missing tcu.
> 
> I have the manual ecu from the donor vehicle, but would like to use the current ecu that is in the vehicle now so I would not have to redo the immobilizer when or if I have to put in the manual ecu.
> 
> ...


This info are for TDI , not for 1.8T.Just like to tell you this so you do not make any damages in ECU.


----------



## mrdublu (Mar 23, 2012)

okay perfect thank you guys for replying so fast. I am aware that write up is for TDi. As mentioned I do have the manual ECU but trying to avoid swapping out the original unit. 

The current engine coding is "07530", That above mentioned post that i did find online was for a 02M 6-speed swap. 

I will post the auto scan results asap I am hoping by this friday. I had to finish up a bit of wiring before I can actually start up the engine and also had no pressure in the hydraulic system. I had replaced the slave cylinder with new and upgrade stainless steel line from USP motorsport but the master cylinder was a used unit that I got with the used clutch pedal / assembly. 

I have a new master cylinder on order. I should have it re-installed by this thursday and will post the auto scan results asap. Just got my registration / activation for VCDS yesterday evening so I still have to get everything setup in the garage to do the auto scan.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Its this simple.....

No scan = means no help.....This is the second request.

Please post one.

Maybe TTYT


----------



## mrdublu (Mar 23, 2012)

Okay so here is an auto scan done with the 175 relay disconnected and unwired with the automatic 06A 906 032 GH ECU and TCU still plugged in while I was waiting for the correct 06A 906 032 DL AWW Manual ECU to swap and make it a full conversion.


Chassis Type: 1J - VW Golf/Bora IV
Scan: 01,02,03,08,15,16,17,19,22,29,35,36,37,39,46,47,55,56,57,75,76

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-032-AWW.LBL
Controller: 06A 906 032 GH
Component: 1.8L R4/5VT G 0002
Coding: 07530
Shop #: WSC 00000
VCID: 6AA770890567
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0110 1101

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 01M-927-733.LBL
Controller: 01M 927 733 KS
Component: AG4 Getriebe 01M 4890
Coding: 00012
Shop #: WSC 00000
VCID: 8B69950DAA5D
10 Faults Found:
00258 - Solenoid Valve 1 (N88)
36-00 - Open Circuit
00260 - Solenoid Valve 2 (N89)
36-00 - Open Circuit
00262 - Solenoid Valve 3 (N90)
36-00 - Open Circuit
00264 - Solenoid Valve 4 (N91)
36-00 - Open Circuit
00266 - Solenoid Valve 5 (N92)
36-00 - Open Circuit
00270 - Solenoid Valve 7 (N94)
36-00 - Open Circuit
00293 - Multi-function Switch (F125)
25-00 - Unknown Switch Condition
00281 - Vehicle Speed Sensor (G68)
03-00 - No Signal
01236 - Shift Selector Locking Solenoid (N110)
31-00 - Open or Short to Ground
00297 - Gearbox Speed Sensor (G38)
03-00 - No Signal

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1C0-907-37x-ASR.LBL
Controller: 1C0 907 379 D
Component: ASR FRONT MK60 0103
Coding: 0021505
Shop #: WSC 00000
VCID: 2B29B58DCA1D
No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6Q0-909-605-VW5.LBL
Controller: 6Q0 909 605 A
Component: 1M AIRBAG VW5 02 0004
Coding: 12621
Shop #: WSC 00000
VCID: 351D93F51C59
No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1J0-907-487-A.LBL
Controller: 1J0 907 487 B
Component: Lenkradelektronik 0002
Coding: 00008
Shop #: WSC 00000
VCID: 3013A2E1E33B
No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1J0-920-xx5-17.LBL
Controller: 1J0 920 805 K
Component: A4-KOMBIINSTR. VDO V01 
Coding: 07332
Shop #: WSC 00000
VCID: 2E2FBC99F90F
IMMO-IDENTNR: VWZ7Z0Y2729899 
No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.LBL
Controller: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<->CAN 0001
Coding: 00007
Shop #: WSC 00000
VCID: F093E2E1A3BB
No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1J0-959-799.LBL
Controller: 1J0 959 799 AJ
Component: 62 Zentral-SG Komf. 0001
Coding: 00257
Shop #: WSC 00000
VCID: 867FA439B13F
No fault code found.

End --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

As for the automatic ECU recoding. I have read alot of debate that only the diesel controllers can be recoded and not petrol. With some people mentioning that it would be experimental to try and flash the ECU with a manual file. 

I however found the original files for the 06A 906 032 DL manual ECU that I recently installed : http://www.ecuboard.com/board/viewtopic.php?f=346&t=1212, versus the 06A 906 032 GH automatic ME 7-5 ECU that was originally in the vehicle and could have possibly flashed with the 06A 906 032 DL file if I was not able to locate a used 06A 906 032 DL manual ECU.

Overall everything worked out well with my 01M to 02J EHA swap as I followed nosborn94 detailed information, it was very helpful.

As for the wiring procedures they all vary and it was advised all over to refer to the bentley for your specific engine type for the correct wiring diagrams / pinouts

On my 2001 VW GOLF GTi 1.8T AWW petrol the wiring with 06A 032 906 DL manual ECU installed is as follows:

Connect Reverse lights

1: Cut the transmission range connector off of the wiring harness this is the connector on the back of the transmission near the ABS pump. 
Use the Black/Green wire to one side of the reverse switch 

2: Continuity check the Yellow/Blue wire from the 175 relay socket to the Yellow/Blue on the Transmission range switch wiring. 
Cut this wire at the 175 socket.

3: Cut the Black/Blue wire with enough wire to spare a butt connection later for the Clutch Pedal Starter Switch and connect the Black/Blue wire that leads into the harness to the yellow/blue in the previous step. 
This is a standard butt connection that connects the reverse switch to the reverse lights. Heat shrink this connection.

4: Connect the transmission range side of the Yellow/Blue to the other side of the reverse switch. Heat shrink these connections.


Connect Clutch Pedal Starter Switch

1: Cut the brown wire at the 175 relay and connect it to the grey/yellow wire on the Clutch Pedal Starter Switch (on the top bracket)

2: Connect the other red/grey wire from the Clutch Pedal Starter Switch to the Black/Blue wire you cut for the reverse lights on the 175 relay.



Connect Cruise

1: Connect the grey/red wire that was connected to the 175 relay with the white/red wire from the CVVV (Clutch Vacuum Vent Valve) Switch (on the bottom bracket)

2: Connect the blue/black wire from the green brake pedal light switch with the blue/black wire from the CVVV (Clutch Vacuum Vent Valve) Switch

3: On the TCU connecter find the grey/red wire that has continuity with the grey/red wire connected to the CVVV switch. Cut the grey/red at the TCU connecter.

4: Locate your wire that the CVVV switch will connect to. On my vehicle it is pin 39 on the ECU. There was a white/red wire in that place.

5: Connect the grey/red wire that was cut from the TCU to the white/red wire pin 39 on the ECU.

Reassemble the relay panel, cowl and wiper arms.

Place a 53 relay into the modified socket.


VAG-COM Instructions (via Ross Tech)

Immobilizer for ECM swap (wont start with new ECM unless immobilizer is adapted)
i. [Select]
[17 - Instruments]
[Adaption - 10]
Leave channel at "00"
[Read]
[Save]
[Done, Go Back]
[Close Controller, Go Back - 06]
[Exit]
Turn ignition OFF for 15 seconds. Start vehicle.


Throttle Body Alignment
Turn the key on but do not start the car.
[Select]
[01 - Engine]
[Measuring Blocks - 08]
Enter Group 060
[Go!]
[Switch to basic settings]
Once you do this you will see the top right display say ADP RUN. The TB adaptation is being done as soon as you switch to basic settings. You will see the values change and hear the TB cycle for the first few seconds then it will stop. Leave it in Basic Settings for about 30 seconds.
[Switch to Meas. Blocks] button and you're all set.
Be sure not to touch the accelerator and make sure the engine is NOT running when you do this!


Cruise Control Activation
i. Turn the key on but do not start the car
[Select]
[01 - Engine]
[Login - 11]
Enter 11463 to activate cruise control
[Do It!]


Final step go to CAN-bus gateway>coding and change the 00007 to a 00006 to 
remove the automatic transmission feature and blank out [PRND321] on cluster.


Also here is the new auto scan with the 06A 906 032 DL AWW petrol manual ECU installed.

Chassis Type: 1J - VW Golf/Bora IV
Scan: 01,02,03,08,15,16,17,19,22,29,35,36,37,39,46,47,55,56,57,75,76

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-032-AWW.LBL
Controller: 06A 906 032 DL
Component: 1.8L R4/5VT G 0004
Coding: 07500
Shop #: WSC 78132
VCID: 6BA9758D0A9D
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0110 1101

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1C0-907-37x-ASR.LBL
Controller: 1C0 907 379 D
Component: ASR FRONT MK60 0103
Coding: 0021505
Shop #: WSC 00000
VCID: 2B29B58DCA1D
No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6Q0-909-605-VW5.LBL
Controller: 6Q0 909 605 A
Component: 1M AIRBAG VW5 02 0004
Coding: 12621
Shop #: WSC 00000
VCID: 351D93F51C59
No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1J0-907-487-A.LBL
Controller: 1J0 907 487 B
Component: Lenkradelektronik 0002
Coding: 00008
Shop #: WSC 00000
VCID: 3013A2E1E33B
No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1J0-920-xx5-17.LBL
Controller: 1J0 920 805 K
Component: A4-KOMBIINSTR. VDO V01 
Coding: 07332
Shop #: WSC 00000
VCID: 2E2FBC99F90F
IMMO-IDENTNR: VWZ7Z0Y2729899 
No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.LBL
Controller: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<->CAN 0001
Coding: 00006
Shop #: WSC 00000
VCID: F093E2E1A3BB
No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1J0-959-799.LBL
Controller: 1J0 959 799 AJ
Component: 62 Zentral-SG Komf. 0001
Coding: 00257
Shop #: WSC 00000
VCID: 867FA439B13F
No fault code found.

End --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


The only thing now I would like to try figure out is how to disable the traction control with vcds, if that is possible, the engine coding is still showing 07500 as mentioned above

07 - LEV

5 - Front Wheel-Drive with traction control and databus

0 - 5-speed manual transmission

0 - A-Class


I assume if I want to disable the traction control system I should have engine coding 07000 in vcds ?

07 - LEV

0 - Front Wheel Drive w/o databus

0 - 5-speed manual transmission

0 - A-Class


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Nope sorry this is not an approved auto-scan.

Please provide the entire scan as instructed at RT or YouTube video.



Thank you.


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

mrdublu said:


> The only thing now I would like to try figure out is how to disable the traction control with vcds, if that is possible, the engine coding is still showing 07500 as mentioned above
> 
> 0


You can not do that with VCDS.


----------



## mrdublu (Mar 23, 2012)

jetta said:


> You can not do that with VCDS.



http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/inde...ABS.2FEDS.2FASR.2FESP_.28Front-Wheel-Drive.29


How to disable EDS/ASR/ESP (Front-Wheel-Drive)

Procedures with VCDS:
Open the ABS Controller.
Make note of the soft code value (for example 0021505 for ABS/EDS/ASR/ESP).
Select Recode.
Enter 0004097 for ABS only.
Select Do it!.
0004097 should now show in the soft code block.
Close controller.
If you ever want to go back, follow the same procedure, entering the original value (e.g., 0021505).


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Content was vacated by JACK :heart:


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

Recoding the brake controller to eliminate ASR/ESP effectively disables it, no need to worry about the change being reflected in the ECM coding.


----------



## mrdublu (Mar 23, 2012)

edgy said:


> Recoding the brake controller to eliminate ASR/ESP effectively disables it, no need to worry about the change being reflected in the ECM coding.


Thank you sir that is all I needed to verify


----------



## mrdublu (Mar 23, 2012)

VCDS-Lite Version: Release 1.2
Wednesday, 01 January 2014, 22:15:23:12578


Chassis Type: 1J - VW Golf/Bora IV
Scan: 01,02,03,08,15,16,17,19,22,29,35,36,37,39,46,47,55,56,57,75,76

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-032-AWW.LBL
Controller: 06A 906 032 DL
Component: 1.8L R4/5VT G 0004
Coding: 07500
Shop #: WSC 78132
VCID: 6BA9758D0A9D
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0110 1101

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1C0-907-37x-ASR.LBL
Controller: 1C0 907 379 D
Component: ASR FRONT MK60 0103
Coding: 0004097
Shop #: WSC 00000
VCID: 2B29B58DCA1D
No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6Q0-909-605-VW5.LBL
Controller: 6Q0 909 605 A
Component: 1M AIRBAG VW5 02 0004
Coding: 12621
Shop #: WSC 00000
VCID: 351D93F51C59
No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1J0-907-487-A.LBL
Controller: 1J0 907 487 B
Component: Lenkradelektronik 0002
Coding: 00008
Shop #: WSC 00000
VCID: 3013A2E1E33B
No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1J0-920-xx5-17.LBL
Controller: 1J0 920 805 K
Component: A4-KOMBIINSTR. VDO V01 
Coding: 07332
Shop #: WSC 00000
VCID: 2E2FBC99F90F
IMMO-IDENTNR: VWZ7Z0Y2729899 
No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.LBL
Controller: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<->CAN 0001
Coding: 00006
Shop #: WSC 00000
VCID: F093E2E1A3BB
No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1J0-959-799.LBL
Controller: 1J0 959 799 AJ
Component: 62 Zentral-SG Komf. 0001
Coding: 00257
Shop #: WSC 00000
VCID: 867FA439B13F
No fault code found.

End --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## mrdublu (Mar 23, 2012)

[email protected] Parts said:


> This is not the engine controller and doesn't even apply to changing automatic to a stick and it certainly doesn't disable the ABS in this series ABS ecu or traction control.


I was trying to verify that if the engine controller 


07 - LEV

5 - Front Wheel-Drive with traction control and databus

0 - 5-speed manual transmission

0 - A-Class

had to reflect the brake controller coding as edgy had mentioned. " Recoding 0004097 for ABS only on the brake controller to eliminate ASR/ESP effectively disables traction control, no need to worry about the change being reflected in the ECM coding 5 - Front Wheel-Drive with traction control and databus "

changing automatic to stick. "cannot be done via vcds. that I know of" however the me7 ecu units 06A 906 032 GH and 06A 906 032 DL have similiar am29f800bb-70SI eprom and are interchangble, meaning if you have an automatic 06A 906 032 GH ecu unit it can be flash with a manual 06A 906 032 DL file or if you have manual 06A 906 032 DL ecu unit that can also be flash with 06A 906 032 GH ecu file, The changes would show in vcds under the engine controller, an 06a 906 032 gh automatic box would read as 06A 906 032 DL manual


----------



## mrdublu (Mar 23, 2012)

mrdublu said:


> I was trying to verify that if the engine controller
> 
> 
> 07 - LEV
> ...


AWD/AWW - 06A906032GH_AUTO: http://www59.zippyshare.com/v/19738481/file.html

AWD/AWW - 06A906032DL_MT: http://www59.zippyshare.com/v/16440489/file.html


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

You forgot the most important thing of all........Mr. Dublu,


That after a reflash that the coding is not always set after a reflash........by simply doing the flash process.

You should go in VCDS and reset the coding table to the respective correct table you need.

Reason is coding is set in eeprom.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/search.p...0628&starteronly=1&contenttype=vBForum_Thread


----------



## mrdublu (Mar 23, 2012)

Yes that is correct after flashing ECU with desired file you might lose some adaptions at most the steps that I already have mentioned above for immo, cruise and throttle alignment will resolve most issues Jack.

Also I don't condone over priced mark up on used ECU that you got as core in the first place to profit when I can simply perform these tasks myself on a $60 used ECU unit. 

If you would like I can get more technical and mention how to immo off/defeat with ME7 programmer and grounding pin 24 on the ECU am29f800bb chip will allow one to read and write to the EEPROM, so really your above link is not useful nor relevant when I have the tools and knowledge to perform these tasks on my own.

Nothing is ever for free. Whatever you are trying to offer for free with those used core ECU with commercial flashed / canned tune is a gimmick and useless to someone such as myself, Jack.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

_



mrdublu 


Yes that is correct after flashing ECU with desired file you might lose some adaptions at most the steps that I already have mentioned above for immo, cruise and throttle alignment will resolve most issues Jack.

Also I don't condone over priced mark up on used ECU that you got as core in the first place to profit when I can simply perform these tasks myself on a $60 used ECU unit. 

If you would like I can get more technical and mention how to immo off/defeat with ME7 programmer and grounding pin 24 on the ECU am29f800bb chip will allow one to read and write to the EEPROM, so really your above link is not useful nor relevant when I have the tools and knowledge to perform these tasks on my own.

Nothing is ever for free. Whatever you are trying to offer for free with those used core ECU with commercial flashed / canned tune is a gimmick and useless to someone such as myself, Jack.

Click to expand...

_


I gave factual accurate answers.

No gimmick.... and no link was sent to anything other then the fact I offered a whole lot of FREE.....

What I sell are brand new controllers and reconditioned controllers.

For the record..... I have never sold an ecu which has lost throttle drivers condition from the OXS sensors shorting and melting the board.

So your statement/assumption is false.

As far as your knowledge....... good for you and what you think you know.

What's not appreciated is you making a defamatory accusation in a public forum when you can't back it up....this is libel.

Condone THIS!

I will not be replying to this further to argue either so FO......

Please lock Gozer.


----------



## mrdublu (Mar 23, 2012)

if you want a simple way to connect vcds wirelessly and communicate with your engine controller, grab yourself an elm327 bluetooth adaptor and set up on COM port 1 or whatever your prefered COM port.


----------

